# Radiator Leak



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone know of a good quick fix for a radiator leak, besides stop leak or similar products. While changing my water pump, i must have grazed the radiator, which is now leaking preaty badly. Looks like a $60 dollar problem turned into a $400.00 problem.

Thought someone might have a miracle cure!

CGB


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

can you solder it?


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

can you solder it?


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

can you solder it?


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

sorry about that, i dont know what happend


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*radiator repair*

You can't solder aluminum radiators. I have had success in the past with repairing aluminum radiators with a special plastic that you melt into the hole in the radiator with a propane torch. A friend that runs a radiator repair shop gave me a piece one time and it seemed to work fine. Don't have any further info on where it is sold, but if you contacted a radiator repair shop, they should be able to tell you.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Is there an echo in here??  :waving: Mike


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

The leak is in the center of the radiator. Would I have to take the radiator out to fix it. I was hoping I could just take the fan and clutch off to get at it. 

A repair shop said they could do it for $40 bucks, but the radiator must come out. I don't want to take a chance of replacing more parts, by doing this, such as trans lines, etc.

CGB


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Radiator out*

If you've got the right tools ie line wrenches, the tranny and oil cooler lines should come off ok. I think it would be easier removing the radiator than the fan and clutch.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

fastjohnny - Thanks for your reply's. I am kind of hesitant to pull the radiator. With the way my luck is going this year, with truck repairs, I shouldn't even open the hood.

CGB


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Get a jug of Barr's Stop Leak. it comes in two sizes, car size and the monster size Truck and Bus size. I used the truck and bus size on a leaking radiator and ran it for years with no other leak problem. You gotta shake the heck out of the jar it comes in though, to keep the sealer stuff fluid as you pour it in.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Bar's Leak*

I've used Bar's Leak with good results in the past, often times for a leaky water pump or manifold gasket but for a physical hole in the radiator, I really would repair it in the manner I described. It is not that hard, and is a much more permanent solution. I'd put money on it that it would be an hour repair job max, take it out, repair it and re-install it. (For myself that is, no guarantee as to someone else's wrenching skills!!!!)

John


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

pull it out and fix it bars leaks works but where did the rest of the sealer go in the bottom of the block and radiator lessening cooling capacity plus if it were that easy to put a hole in the radiator the core must be weak as a whole and I would recomend recoring it 

better to fix it right now than hoping the bars leak will hold at 3:00 am with 6" down and more on the way


----------



## marty1mc (Dec 21, 2002)

$400 for a radiator? I put one in my 85 chevy for around $125. Check around, even carparts.com sells one for $160. I got mine from a local warehouse and now that project is done for a long time.


----------



## marty1mc (Dec 21, 2002)

$400 for a radiator? I put one in my 85 chevy for around $125. Check around, even carparts.com sells one for $160. I got mine from a local warehouse and now that project is done for a long time.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Yup, definitely an echo in here. LOL Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

try a montycarlo radiator same thin only diferent mounts.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Snoworks,

Shop around, I bought new one for my 85 1 ton Dodge for $110.00 2 years ago. Made in Japan, but worked fine till I sold the truck last year.

Yes, if I had to take it out, I would definatly replace it!:waving:


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

Snoworks,

Shop around, I bought new one for my 85 1 ton Dodge for $110.00 2 years ago. Made in Japan, but worked fine till I sold the truck last year.

Yes, if I had to take it out, I would definatly replace it!:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, no one else hears the echo but me? Im convinced there is one now for sure!   Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Aftermarket radiators should run 125-200.They arent as good as the factory stuff,but they should last a few yrs.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

Alittle bit of bondo will fix the problem. Just spread alittle over the hole and will fix the problem with much succuss.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*Bondp?????????*

Bondo absorbs water, sure to be a very poor choice and at most a temporary solution. Do it right, the only reliable options for long term solutions are as I have mentioned, repair with thermoplastic, as would a radiator shop would, or replacement. As to condition of the radiator, it really should be in fine condition. The alum. radiators don't 'rot' the way the copper ones do, and as mentioned, the hole was made by physical damage during water pump replacement. This type of damage is well suited to repair.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

i read it in pettersons 4 wheel and off road a few weeks back and ive herd of others doing it just put it in let it harden and your all set


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

IF YOU CAN INSTALL A WATER PUMP YOU CAN DEFINITLY RNR THE RADIATOR BARS LEAK IS GOOD ON SEEPAGE PROBLEMS NOT HOLESIN THE RADIATOR IF YOU GO THE SEALER ROUTE BARS LEAK IS THE BEST . GM USES IT IN EVERY CAR COMING OF THE ASSEMBLY LINE




CARDOCTOR


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

It may sound like bunk, but you can dump about a half a box of black pepper in the radiator. It will stop the leak and the rest stays fluid should another leak pop up. 
My father and grandfather used it, and I did before I could afford to fix things right. It really does work.


Bob


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get this radiator repair plug? 

CGB


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*radiator repair*

give me a couple days, I'll find you a source

Happy New Year

John


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

*radiator repair*

give me a couple days, I'll find you a source

Happy New Year

John


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I did a quick fix with some of that radiator apoxy that hardens like steel. Seems to be working. Going to buy a new radiator anyway, the damage was pretty bad.

CGB


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Snow try aaa radiators 1800 chicago Av chicago Il they are a warehouse. I dont know the phone number the placce has been there for ever maybe this will help u out.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

SnoWorks 
AAA Distributions Co.
1828 W. Chicago av.
Chicago IL.
773-4863875
I used to work at a auto parts store and this is where we would get are radiators not positive if they sell to the public. Might be worth a try. Good luck 
Happy New Year


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

PDQ Pete - Thanks I will give them a call.

Chuck B


----------

